# making a vivarium from an old solid oak sideboard!



## sqweaka (Aug 26, 2014)

hi all, we have a 4.5ft corn snake and its in a 2ft viv (shop bought) i know it should be in a bigger viv by now, but it seems happy enough at the moment! id like to build it a new home, something that would look nice in the sitting room, rather than a box stood on the table and thought a old oak side board ive bought might just fit the bill! its 4ft long and 18" deep, its got draws along the top and 4 cupboard doors under them.. i thought i could remove the doors and make a box with glass to fill the space and use the draws for storage etc.. ill see if i can work out how to post a picture, to give a better idea

any thoughts?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It will be relatively easy to do!

1. Remove the doors
2. Use aquarium sealant on the inside to ensure it's all sealed and secure.
3. Make a small, 1-2" plinth to go on the bottom to hold substrate in (and top if you want it to look symmetrical)
4. Add glass runners to the plinth.
5. Get two glass doors cut.
6. Using a circle cutter punch out some circular holes in the back or sides for the vents.
7. Buy some empty vents (they cost just £1.50 or so) and add them in.

And you have a well ventilated enclosure


----------



## sqweaka (Aug 26, 2014)

yes.. thats the sort of thing i was thinking of.. but i seem to remember reading somewhere that snakes dont like certain types of wood! might even keep the doors and replace the centre panals with glass!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive done this before, and if it's oak it will be fine to use. You just have to watch pine wood.


----------



## Bertie 01 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it'll look great :2thumb:


----------



## ozzalowes (Aug 23, 2014)

sqweaka said:


> yes.. thats the sort of thing i was thinking of.. but i seem to remember reading somewhere that snakes dont like certain types of wood! might even keep the doors and replace the centre panals with glass!
> 
> [URL=http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u271/sqweaka/10635724_352793158217490_3930343385979239121_n_zpsd97a5c23.jpg]image[/URL]



if keeping the doors work and putting glass in the inner works that will look great you will have to post pictures when you start


----------

